# How can I reliably avoid X11 during port upgrades?



## IT_Architect (Oct 15, 2010)

I do the FreeBSD installs for our web servers, and spend a lot of time with them, but I'm not a FreeBSD guru.  When doing port upgrades, many screen come up that ask questions that nobody could have the answer to all, so I mostly go with the default.  However, sometimes something will hook X11 and the dependency trees start pulling in everything X11.  How can I avoid that?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 15, 2010)

```
WITHOUT_X11=yes
```
 in /etc/make.conf is the usual way.  Or just install the "nox11" version in the first place, like print/ghostscript8-nox11 rather than print/ghostscript8.


----------

